
Rudy Giuliani's Cybersecurity Company - hsnewman
http://www.giulianisecurity.com/
======
maxwell
[https://theintercept.com/2018/10/05/rudy-giuliani-amazon-
con...](https://theintercept.com/2018/10/05/rudy-giuliani-amazon-contract-
brazil-election/)

------
gabriel897
I find it funny that a cybersecurity company doesn't adopt HTTPS for their
website.

